# Crumb-Topped Banana Chocolate Chunk Muffins



## Filus59602 (Jun 16, 2002)

Crumb-Topped Banana Chocolate Chunk Muffins 

Serves 18 

Muffins 

3 cups all-purpose flour 
3/4 cup packed light brown sugar 
3/4 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 tsp salt 
1 cup (2 sticks) butter, melted 
1 cup mashed bananas (2 medium ripe) 
2 large eggs, at room temperature 
1/4 cup sour cream 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
2 tsp baking powder 
1/4 tsp baking soda 
2 bars (1.5 ounces each) Dark Chocolate, coarsely chopped 

Chocolate Garnish 
1 bar (1.5 ounces) Dark Chocolate 

Make the Muffins 

Preheat oven to 3750F. Line 18 (3-inch) muffin-pan cups with paper 
liners. Combine flour, sugars and salt in medium bowl. 
Stir in melted butter until moistened, using a fork. 
Reserve one cup of the flour-butter mixture for topping and set 
aside. Mix together bananas, eggs, sour cream and vanilla extract in 
another bowl. Stir baking powder and baking soda into crumb mixture. 
Add banana mixture and mix until just combined. 
Mix in chocolate chunks. 
Divide the batter among the prepared muffin cups. 
Use your fingertips to form crumbs from the reserved flour-butter 
mixture. 
Lightly press crumb mixture onto the top of each muffin. 
Bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until golden and a toothpick inserted 
in the center of a muffin comes out clean. 
Cool in the pan on wire rack for 10 minutes. Remove and serve warm as is. Or 
cool completely and garnish as follows. 

Garnish the Muffins 
Place chocolate in microwave-safe cup. 
Microwave on medium (50% power) for 1 minute. Stir. 
Microwave 30 seconds more or until chocolate is softened. 
Stir until smooth and let cool. 
Drizzle chocolate in a zigzag pattern over the tops of the muffins. 
Let stand until set.


----------

